# When does J-knife collecting become a sickness?



## DitmasPork (Jan 17, 2019)

When does J-knife collecting become a sickness?

When I bought my first J-knife, it was not because I really 'needed' another knife—I had perfectly functional Wustofs and Sabatiers in my arsenal. My maiden J-knife purchase was either the 240 Masamoto HC or 240 UX10 gyuto—can't remember which came first. I owe my interested to browsing ChefTalk, where a poster named Boar de Laze captured my imagination.

In 2013, my wife was diagnosed with cancer—she's fine now, doing great, in remission, pretty much back to normal. During that stressful period of a couple of years, perhaps needing a distraction I went through a flurry of knife purchases—Kato, Shig, Kono Fuji, Watanabe, Gengetsu, Kochi, KS, etc. My local knife vendor (Korin) was no longer adequate—so I needed to search the world for knives I needed—CKTG, JKI, JNS, K&S, MTC, Bernal, etc.

Now that life as regained a sense of normalcy, I still find myself obsessed with 'needing' to acquire a new knife when I can afford it. The knives I have are good, though my mind rationalizes 'needs,' finding faults where non-exsists—i.e. 'need a 180 petty to complement the 150,' 'need another Mazaki as a back up to my Mazaki in case he changes his profile again,' 'need to experience Heiji's carbon,' 'need a Silverthorn boner in case someone gives me a big haunch of venison that my other other two boners can't handle,' etc.

When I was an avid surfer in Hawai'i, I was aware of a 'Surfers Anonymous' group. When the surf was cranking, it was not uncommon for surfers' to break off dates with girlfriends (or boyfriends), skip out from jobs and important work meetings, forget to pick the kids up from soccer practice, etc.

Curious if any of you feel your knife collecting has ever gotten out of control?


----------



## PappaG (Jan 17, 2019)

My problem is that I enjoy sharpening, and specifically sharpening different knives. I'm not content with just sharpening the same knife over and over again. I know this is not rational..... At least this is what I use as an excuse to buy new knives, try them, sell rinse and repeat. Don't get me wrong, I like trying new knives, but my greater enjoyment comes from sharpening a new knife... and trying new stones...


----------



## F-Flash (Jan 17, 2019)

In last year, Ive sold More knives than bought. 

I think Im finally starting to heal (Hell said autocorrect, which might be more true here).


----------



## Lars (Jan 17, 2019)

So glad your wife is doing well.



DitmasPork said:


> when I can afford it.



Seems pretty rationel to me..

Lars


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 17, 2019)

PappaG said:


> My problem is that I enjoy sharpening, and specifically sharpening different knives. I'm not content with just sharpening the same knife over and over again. I know this is not rational..... At least this is what I use as an excuse to buy new knives, try them, sell rinse and repeat. Don't get me wrong, I like trying new knives, but my greater enjoyment comes from sharpening a new knife... and trying new stones...



I sharpen when I have to—only have 3 stones so far. Haven't fallen down the whetstone rabbit hole yet. Stones scare me, seeing prices of natural stones make me cringe a little. One of these days I'd love to try a natural stone to see what all the fuss is about. 

Apologies to myself for going off topic—but, what's a good introductory natural stone that won't break the bank?


----------



## slobound (Jan 17, 2019)

No doubt it’s a sickness, lol. I’ve sold a couple of knives recently to try to cure it but now the cash is burning a hole in my wallet AND brain... haha.


----------



## Bodine (Jan 17, 2019)

I dont have a knife sickness, but lost multiple jobs and girlfriends due to surfing.
It was worth every dang wave.


----------



## Kgp (Jan 17, 2019)

Seems to me that it's a form of obsessive/compulsive behavior. I've gone through several episodes of this over the years, and just starting to get into kitchen knives. 

I've obsessed and bought high end pool cues, classic cars, shotguns, handguns, stereo equipment, coffee roasting and brewing equipment, bass boats, fishing equipment, and probably a dozen other things long forgotten. When I get into something, I develop an obsession and spend lots of time researching, studying, and buying. 

It's made for an interesting life, and my kids will probably curse me when I'm gone because they will have to dispose of all my stuff, but I'm happy!

Ken


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 17, 2019)

Bodine said:


> I dont have a knife sickness, but lost multiple jobs and girlfriends due to surfing.
> It was worth every dang wave.



My high school was on a hill on the South Shore of Oahu, whenever there was a swell you can see the mist and white water in the distance over the trees—in class my and my buddies would then start scheming on when we'd ditch school! Also got grounded for a month once when there was a hurricane—my mom left a message saying "you are NOT to go surfing during the storm," I couldn't resist, went surfing, got grounded, ...worth it.


----------



## Sergey Yakunin (Jan 17, 2019)

And I feel so .. I have nearly 20 Spiders and 30 Benchmades and 40 other folders, 50 Victorinox, over 100 fixed blade, and mor than 100 slip joints. For many years I used several Zwilling's and Shun's in the kitchen and I was OK. Six months ago I started to be interested in Japanese kitchen knives and now I already have eight new - 2 Wattanabe, 2 Shibata, Saji, Hirotomoto, TF, Mizuno Tanrenjo. Exscluding, the Vatanabe,s Mirooshi deba, and Hiromoto's Gyuto the others are waiting. I know people who was sold out expensive collections, and after one year they start again with very inexpensive and simple knives. I have an annual limit on the expense for the knives and stones, which I strictly follow. I think things are under control. But I agree that is sickness..


----------



## kdeleon (Jan 17, 2019)

For me, it is the obsession to find the "perfect" chef's knife. I have others types of knives and they meet their needs. I rarely look to replace those. But I have way too many chef/gyutos. I keep experimenting to see if something is better. I have gone the custom route, but then I see another knife that is somehow different and I can't help myself to try it out. I want the one knife to rule them all.


----------



## Sergey Yakunin (Jan 17, 2019)

kdeleon said:


> For me, it is the obsession to find the "perfect" chef's knife. I have others types of knives and they meet their needs. I rarely look to replace those. But I have way too many chef/gyutos. I keep experimenting to see if something is better. I have gone the custom route, but then I see another knife that is somehow different and I can't help myself to try it out. I want the one knife to rule them all.


100% agree. Absolutely accurately formulated.


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi, my name is Kevin. It's been two days since I bought my last knife.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 17, 2019)

I don't have a sickness, I can stop anytime I want to....oh wait... Hey Kevin welcome, it's been a week since I bought my last one.....


----------



## Davidh (Jan 17, 2019)

Kgp said:


> Seems to me that it's a form of obsessive/compulsive behavior. I've gone through several episodes of this over the years, and just starting to get into kitchen knives.
> 
> I've obsessed and bought high end pool cues, classic cars, shotguns, handguns, stereo equipment, coffee roasting and brewing equipment, bass boats, fishing equipment, and probably a dozen other things long forgotten. When I get into something, I develop an obsession and spend lots of time researching, studying, and buying.
> 
> ...


You have just described my life in a nutshell. And honestly have had every one of those interests and then some. Two that I've not strayed away from is chef knives and guns.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 17, 2019)

ashy2classy said:


> Hi, my name is Kevin. It's been two days since I bought my last knife.


Bought 2 last week, 1 today...


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 17, 2019)

Kgp said:


> Seems to me that it's a form of obsessive/compulsive behavior. I've gone through several episodes of this over the years, and just starting to get into kitchen knives.
> 
> I've obsessed and bought high end pool cues, classic cars, shotguns, handguns, stereo equipment, coffee roasting and brewing equipment, bass boats, fishing equipment, and probably a dozen other things long forgotten. When I get into something, I develop an obsession and spend lots of time researching, studying, and buying.
> 
> ...


 Well said!
From birth through elementary I collected:
Shells
Coins
Rocks
Marbles
Comics

In high school I collected:
Surfer and Surfing magazines
Surfboards (just 2)
Fishing tackle and other fishing paraphernalia 
LPs

As an adult I collected: 
CDs
Fishing tackle 
Art
Cameras 
Cookbooks 
Cookware (got 5 mortar & pestles, etc.)
J-knives


----------



## Xenif (Jan 17, 2019)

Talking about the "sickness" on the forum that hosts the BST board we all love/hate, is like having an AA meeting inside the liquor store or a Jenny Craig meet up inside Popeyes. 

I actually hate stuff, I regularly purge and throw away/give away anything I don't need. For the longest time I was more than happy with my CCK cleaver an a henckle parer ... Then ... I bought a Tojiro and found KKF. Over the last year I've bought more knives than I can possibly use as a home cook, and more stones than anyone really needs. 

For the first time since last year I don't have a knife or stone in transit ... But with that .... Brings an emptiness to my heart ... Sometimes waiting for that package to arrive is like a drug.

We should start a knife swap initiative, every month send off one knife and recieve a different knife from someone different.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 17, 2019)

Xenif said:


> Talking about the "sickness" on the forum that hosts the BST board we all love/hate, is like having an AA meeting inside the liquor store or a Jenny Craig meet up inside Popeyes.
> 
> I actually hate stuff, I regularly purge and throw away/give away anything I don't need. For the longest time I was more than happy with my CCK cleaver an a henckle parer ... Then ... I bought a Tojiro and found KKF. Over the last year I've bought more knives than I can possibly use as a home cook, and more stones than anyone really needs.
> 
> ...



Brilliant! I used to be quite a fan of Harry & David’s “Fruit of the Month Club”! January “kato,” February “Ks,” etc.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jan 17, 2019)

kdeleon said:


> For me, it is the obsession to find the "perfect" chef's knife. I have others types of knives and they meet their needs. I rarely look to replace those. But I have way too many chef/gyutos. I keep experimenting to see if something is better. I have gone the custom route, but then I see another knife that is somehow different and I can't help myself to try it out. I want the one knife to rule them all.



That’s about right. For me it’s not about maintaining a collection to have them all, but trying new ones in case one is just a few percent better for some task in some way, and to gain knowledge. On the other hand, I’ve got the best performing knives and maintain the sharpest edges in all the kitchens I’ve worked in and there’s no longer grounds to say I “need” all of the ones I have, much less more. But the Takamura Pro I just picked up blew me away, and I can’t imagine that I’ll be disappointed in a Maboroshi...


----------



## panda (Jan 17, 2019)

Catching the wanting more knives bug is just you getting into a hobby like anything else. How much is too much? I say when you start letting it become.a higher priority than necessities.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 17, 2019)

panda said:


> Catching the wanting more knives bug is just you getting into a hobby like anything else. How much is too much? I say when you start letting it become.a higher priority than necessities.



Killjoy.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 17, 2019)

panda said:


> Catching the wanting more knives bug is just you getting into a hobby like anything else. How much is too much? I say when you start letting it become.a higher priority than necessities.


I actually make it a point never to buy a knife with my CC, only buy when I have extra money on hand—simply because I don't trust myself.


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 17, 2019)

I bought one yesterday....

And now my PP account is depleted, as well as my checking account that was connected to it. Problem is: when moving to another country last year we decided to simplify our lives and only have one checking account (joint) and one credit card each....

That means that now (that my old checking account that was only mine) is depleted, my wife would see every single knife transaction.

So I either have a f***ing good excuse or I finally need to go through with my years old plan of only buying when selling ....

FML.... I’m gonna hide in the bathroom and cry a little now....


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 17, 2019)

Buying when selling and limiting myself to one wall magnet. But I'm been at it a long time and replacing anything in my kit now almost wouldn't make sense. Sad isn't it. ;-)


----------



## YG420 (Jan 17, 2019)

I knew i had a problem when i had 3 of the same knife


----------



## tgfencer (Jan 17, 2019)

alterwisser said:


> I bought one yesterday....
> 
> And now my PP account is depleted, as well as my checking account that was connected to it. Problem is: when moving to another country last year we decided to simplify our lives and only have one checking account (joint) and one credit card each....



Where did you move? Don't know if my wife and I could do one bank account together, seems tough. Simpler in some ways, maybe not so much in others...


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 17, 2019)

alterwisser said:


> I bought one yesterday....
> 
> And now my PP account is depleted, as well as my checking account that was connected to it. Problem is: when moving to another country last year we decided to simplify our lives and only have one checking account (joint) and one credit card each....
> 
> ...



I hear you, I also share the CC with my wife. A short while back we got a little monetary gift, split it between us, $300 each with the purpose of buying ourselves a new pair of shoes of a coat, ...or "anything we needed." Ended up buying another knife.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 17, 2019)

The thing that keeps me coming back is a fascination with how different executions of profiles, grinds and even surface finishes affect performance.


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 17, 2019)

YG420 said:


> I knew i had a problem when i had 3 of the same knife


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 17, 2019)

ashy2classy said:


>


 I did this with Martell Sujis this part year. But to balance it I bought a stainless steel gyuto, which I then sold on at cost to a local cook who really, really had wanted to buy it from Dave but waited too long to pull the trigger. It is the first knife I have sold. I have another one I am sending on right now, so 'sold to date" will equal 2, vs purchasing somewhere over 30...

I have 2 gyutos I am toying with selling soon, as I never use them or even think about reaching for them. One is a 'laser' I never too a shine to, and the other is a cable damascus from a makers who was somewhat popular on KF ITK close to 10 years ago. The money won't be enough to really do anything with, other than maybe eat a couple good dinners out with the wife and kid.


----------



## Bert2368 (Jan 17, 2019)

Davidh said:


> And honestly have had every one of those interests and then some. Two that I've not strayed away from is chef knives and guns.



Uh, me three. 

Barely started on the Japanese chef's knife addiction, only bought 3 so far, but I have the first German knives I ever bought still.

And all but two of the guns that have ever come my way.

And the J nat stone pushers are offering me new and addictive substances!


----------



## Chef Doom (Jan 17, 2019)

It becomes a sickness when you start storing bags of knives in your kids room with no sayas.


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 17, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> It becomes a sickness when you start storing bags of knives in your kids room with no sayas.



I'd say those kids are lucky to have you as a dad! Adopt me? LOL


----------



## tongas (Jan 17, 2019)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Buying when selling and limiting myself to one wall magnet. But I'm been at it a long time and replacing anything in my kit now almost wouldn't make sense. Sad isn't it. ;-)



Yeah , saw your collection...you got a big wall !!


----------



## kdeleon (Jan 17, 2019)

tongas said:


> Yeah , saw your collection...you got a big wall !!



Reminds me of those that say they have cut back to one cup of coffee a day.


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 17, 2019)

Some people have the collector gene(s), some people do not...


----------



## Davidh (Jan 17, 2019)

GorillaGrunt said:


> That’s about right. For me it’s not about maintaining a collection to have them all, but trying new ones in case one is just a few percent better for some task in some way, and to gain knowledge. On the other hand, I’ve got the best performing knives and maintain the sharpest edges in all the kitchens I’ve worked in and there’s no longer grounds to say I “need” all of the ones I have, much less more. But the Takamura Pro I just picked up blew me away, and I can’t imagine that I’ll be disappointed in a Maboroshi...


I just picked up a maboroshi and


milkbaby said:


> Some people have the collector gene(s), some people do not...


I'm pretty sure I've got that gene. That's exactly why I'm afraid to make my first natural stone purchase. I've got nine synthetics and zero naturals.


----------



## QCDawg (Jan 17, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> When does J-knife collecting become a sickness?
> 
> When I bought my first J-knife, it was not because I really 'needed' another knife—I had perfectly functional Wustofs and Sabatiers in my arsenal. My maiden J-knife purchase was either the 240 Masamoto HC or 240 UX10 gyuto—can't remember which came first. I owe my interested to browsing ChefTalk, where a poster named Boar de Laze captured my imagination.
> 
> ...


U have the Sanjo flu. U will b fine


----------



## Anton (Jan 17, 2019)

Have you reached 100?


----------



## panda (Jan 17, 2019)

Anton said:


> Have you reached 100?


We still talking knives?


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 17, 2019)

It's only a problem if you want to stop... but you don't want to stop, right?


----------



## Customfan (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks for opening this thread Ditmas.... glad everything is looking up familywise!

....... is there such a thing as too many blades? 

Joke aside..... I think its important to keep this in mind....... It can be a struggle...

Been thinking of this for a while and have tried to keep a stable number... couple of things that can work IMHO

A) cull the herd every once in a while to prove to yourself you are not getting attached. (Detachment) Ive actually tried this a few times and it has proved rather liberating. Yep, even prized treasures... nope, not looking to pick then up.... ;-)

B) have a realistic budget and stick to it (In terma of money or number of blades).

C) once you reach a max you cant buy more unless you sell.

D) focus your collection/inventory/working blades to a style/type, etc. That works for you. Instead of just amassing for the sake of it.

Sometimes, when I get too hooked up, I try to remember that beyond a certain level, a knife really wont make me a better chef or cook (wich is MY endgame) and that I should focus some of my attention to improve my cooking skills or techniques.... or even asigning those resources to tools that I might be needing in the kitchen. That usually helps.

I always have a project/cuisine/dish that needs improving.

Thats my 2c.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jan 17, 2019)

@Mucho I literally bought a 3 foot knife bar because my small one was full and I didn’t want to be the guy who needs two knife bars


----------



## lemeneid (Jan 18, 2019)

It’s only unhealthy if you’re buying more than you can afford or when your life/family get affected by it. Otherwise, go for it!

That said, I personally think everyone should just get rid of the stuff/knives they don’t use to keep it healthy.


----------



## Davidh (Jan 18, 2019)

GorillaGrunt said:


> @Mucho I literally bought a 3 foot knife bar because my small one was full and I didn’t want to be the guy who needs two knife bars


Sounds logical to me. Just dont be the guy that buys a new house for a bigger kitchen, because his kitchen now is too small for his 10 foot knife bar..lol


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 18, 2019)

YG420 said:


> I knew i had a problem when i had 3 of the same knife



Three of the same knife??!!

Did you post a knife to sell on BST, saw it, then bought is from yourself?

Out of curiosity, which knife was it that you owned three?

I recall someone on KKF saying they had six Mazakis!


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 18, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Three of the same knife??!!
> Did you post a knife to sell on BST, saw it, then bought is from yourself?
> Out of curiosity, which knife was it that you owned three?
> I recall someone on KKF saying they had six Mazakis!



I totally understand: the first knife to use, the second one as a backup in case something happens to the first one, and the third one in case something happens to the backup or they stop making them at all. 

Now six of the same knife, that's just plain crazy!  Who needs more than five?


----------



## Customfan (Jan 18, 2019)

Man! I feel better now ;-)


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 18, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Three of the same knife??!!
> 
> Did you post a knife to sell on BST, saw it, then bought is from yourself?
> 
> ...



I've had 6 Mazakis over the course of a year or so. I only kept 2 and they were all different. ;o) I think Matteo has me beat...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BsxmbyZhwua/


----------



## Jon-cal (Jan 18, 2019)

I try to set a max but I always seem to find a way to cheat and increase it. I started out with 1 knife block as my limit, but then I bought a longer knife that wouldn’t fit and “needed” to get another 35 slot block. I kind of shocked myself at how quickly I filled up the gyuto slots on that block. No point in having empty spots right? Even now, a few knives with sayas are starting to collect behind the block...


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 18, 2019)

ashy2classy said:


> I've had 6 Mazakis over the course of a year or so. I only kept 2 and they were all different. ;o) I think Matteo has me beat...
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BsxmbyZhwua/



Which Mazs' did you keep? My JNS and CC are very different in profile. He should call all of his knives "Limited Edition" or "Sprint Runs." Who knows what's in store for his upcoming batches—stainless clad, 52100, blue steel, honyaki, cleavers, hammered finish, Western handled, new profile, KS profile Mazaki?


----------



## Jon-cal (Jan 18, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Which Mazs' did you keep? My JNS and CC are very different in profile. He should call all of his knives "Limited Edition" or "Sprint Runs." Who knows what's in store for his upcoming batches—stainless clad, 52100, blue steel, honyaki, cleavers, hammered finish, Western handled, new profile, KS profile Mazaki?



Maybe all the variation is a strategy to get people to buy more of them. Who needs 6 if they’re all the same


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 18, 2019)

WildBoar said:


> I did this with Martell Sujis this part year. But to balance it I bought a stainless steel gyuto, which I then sold on at cost to a local cook who really, really had wanted to buy it from Dave but waited too long to pull the trigger. It is the first knife I have sold. I have another one I am sending on right now, so 'sold to date" will equal 2, vs purchasing somewhere over 30...
> 
> I have 2 gyutos I am toying with selling soon, as I never use them or even think about reaching for them. One is a 'laser' I never too a shine to, and the other is a cable damascus from a makers who was somewhat popular on KF ITK close to 10 years ago. The money won't be enough to really do anything with, other than maybe eat a couple good dinners out with the wife and kid.



That's great David! Glad you are moving in the right direction / admitting you have a problem and it is working out for you! I know you will be right as reign shortly ... but ... did you just say you had some knives to sell? I could use a new knife ... I mean I don't really have that many ... so what if I have the same ones - this would complement them ... I'm sure I can figure out where to get the money for rent/food ... but knives are really really important and I really don't have that many ... When are you selling? Right now ... I sent you 50 PM's over the course of the last few minutes ... haven't heard back ... tried you home number, sent you several emails, paged you - *** David!!!!! Why won't you get back to me?! We have been the closest of friends for like forever! I mean you have SO MANY KNIVES and I have like NONE ... really ...... err Sorry about that ... All good ... trying to breath ...


----------



## Anton (Jan 18, 2019)

panda said:


> We still talking knives?



sure am. But I'm very happy to report that after some serious intervention i've drastically reduced the collection to a very _normal _20-30.

Frankly, getting kind a bored. There, I said it


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 18, 2019)

Jon-cal said:


> Maybe all the variation is a strategy to get people to buy more of them. Who needs 6 if they’re all the same



Could be. Or, perhaps from the knife maker's perspective he's just enjoying mixing it up, exploring different designs and methods. I find it quite exciting with talented young talent cranking out knifes, who are not set in their ways.

Recently fell in love with seeing Shehan Prull's wrought iron clad W2.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 18, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Could be. Or, perhaps from the knife maker's perspective he's just enjoying mixing it up, exploring different designs and methods. I find it quite exciting with talented young talent cranking out knifes, who are not set in their ways.
> 
> Recently fell in love with seeing Shehan Prull's wrought iron clad W2.



Then again, too many choices can be daunting. Been considering picking up a Spyderco EDC, but too many options has me stumped.


----------



## panda (Jan 18, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Then again, too many choices can be daunting. Been considering picking up a Spyderco EDC, but too many options has me stumped.


Look for a dragonfly blue super on the bay
I can loan you my mantra 2 in m4 if interested as well.


----------



## panda (Jan 18, 2019)

Anton said:


> sure am. But I'm very happy to report that after some serious intervention i've drastically reduced the collection to a very _normal _20-30.
> 
> Frankly, getting kind a bored. There, I said it


There's always pocket knives..


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 18, 2019)

GorillaGrunt said:


> @Mucho I literally bought a 3 foot knife bar because my small one was full and I didn’t want to be the guy who needs two knife bars


A 3 foot long knife bar sounds cool.


But where where will you keep all the knives???


----------



## deleon (Jan 18, 2019)

I think when you fill two of these it's either time to stop buying or .........
Get another one of these.


----------



## Anton (Jan 18, 2019)

panda said:


> There's always pocket knives..



What do you do with those?


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 18, 2019)

panda said:


> Look for a dragonfly blue super on the bay
> I can loan you my mantra 2 in m4 if interested as well.



Generous offer, how long is it?


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 18, 2019)

Hey Labor of Love, didn't you go through a flurry of acquiring a boatload of old Gengetsus? Did you keep any, or was it just research?


----------



## panda (Jan 18, 2019)

3"


----------



## kdeleon (Jan 18, 2019)

deleon said:


> I think when you fill two of these it's either time to stop buying or .........
> Get another one of these.



How does this look with knives loaded. I'm having a hard time imagining them not all being loose and moving around.


----------



## larrybard (Jan 18, 2019)

PappaG said:


> My problem is that I enjoy sharpening, and specifically sharpening different knives. I'm not content with just sharpening the same knife over and over again. I know this is not rational..... At least this is what I use as an excuse to buy new knives, try them, sell rinse and repeat. Don't get me wrong, I like trying new knives, but my greater enjoyment comes from sharpening a new knife... and trying new stones...


Wow . . . I think I just met the man of my dreams. (PLEASE don't interpret that the wrong way!) What a potentially perfect symbiotic relationship -- I have lots and lots of knives in need of sharpening, and there's quite a decent chance that at least some might be new to you. Methinks that this could be the beginning of a beautiful [knife-based, postage prepaid] friendship.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 18, 2019)

kdeleon said:


> How does this look with knives loaded. I'm having a hard time imagining them not all being loose and moving around.


I would hope there are magnets lurking in there somewhere.


----------



## larrybard (Jan 18, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> It’s only unhealthy if you’re buying more than you can afford or when your life/family get affected by it. Otherwise, go for it!


I think you (and Panda) are absolutely correct. It's like any other hobby/collecting passion: almost without exception, there's something wrong only if it seriously interferes with other very important parts of your life, e.g., threatening your financial well-being or important interpersonal relationships. (That may also mean, in some views, that if you are a loner, and otherwise happy, and want to spend all your disposable income -- after providing for food, clothing and lodging that you regard as satisfactory -- on knives, or other forms of collecting, then that's your business, and we ought not to make any value judgments about it being wrong.) JMO


----------



## kdeleon (Jan 18, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> I would hope there are magnets lurking in there somewhere.



You would think. But then they would have to be just the right strength or they may be too hard to remove or serve no purpose. It’s not like a magnetic strip on the wall where you can roll the knives off. It seems like there won’t be enough room.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 18, 2019)

Since I was a paperboy early 1960's collected coins. Back then Buffalo Nickel, Mercury dimes, Standing liberty quarters & walking liberty half were pretty common. Later when gold & silver in the basement started collecting large world silver most from 1700's & 1800's. Then really got into it hunting for rare die strikes with capped bust half & early colonial silver dollars. I have some pretty rare coins. Have books with all the die strikes for half & dollars. When steam press came into coin making in 1830's no more one at a time die strike coins. I stopped collecting when the coins I like went way up in value. Was offered 10X what I paid for a Rarity 6 Overton #106. 1795 flowing Hair half dollar. Now keep premium coins in a safe deposit box. One of my nephews will luck out when I pass away.


----------



## YG420 (Jan 18, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> I totally understand: the first knife to use, the second one as a backup in case something happens to the first one, and the third one in case something happens to the backup or they stop making them at all.
> 
> Now six of the same knife, that's just plain crazy!  Who needs more than five?


Lmao! Thats was my exact reasoning. Also to pass down some cool knives to my kids one day.


----------



## LucasFur (Jan 18, 2019)

It becomes a sickness when its not enjoyable maybe?
It becomes stupid to buy another knife pretty quickly though, when is the last time you actually Finished off knife (from sharpening) and tossed it? ... Me neither ... maybe some pro chefs ... after dozens of years.

Basically what I'm saying is 5-10 lifetimes worth of knives is where it may be too much.




milkbaby said:


> Some people have the collector gene(s), some people do not...


Yea at least for Gyutos you can to try out: 
Grind differences -- lasers / work horses / wide bevel / Various other grinds etc 
carbon Steel Differences -- white 1 2 blue 1 2 super / 52100 / tool steel etc 
stainless steel differences - Ginsan / R2 / ZDP / Hap40 / VG10 etc 3
Construction differences - Zenko(monosteel) , honyaki , Carbon clad, stainless clad. 
Handle differences -- WA / YO / Large or small Machi / Long short 
Finsih differences -- Damascus/ mirrored / KU etc ... 

pretty much sums up my knife collection ideling at 25, 240mm Gyuto's ... its all i know


----------



## YG420 (Jan 18, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Three of the same knife??!!
> 
> Did you post a knife to sell on BST, saw it, then bought is from yourself?
> 
> ...


Kato kikuryus


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 18, 2019)

LucasFur said:


> It becomes a sickness when its not enjoyable maybe?
> It becomes stupid to buy another knife pretty quickly though, when is the last time you actually Finished off knife (from sharpening) and tossed it? ... Me neither ... maybe some pro chefs ... after dozens of years.
> Basically what I'm saying is 5-10 lifetimes worth of knives is where it may be too much.



You mean like the Hans Christian Andersen fairy tale "The Red Shoes," where the peasant girl acquired a pair of magical dancing shoes that she couldn't remove—and the shoes just kept on dancing, and dancing, and dancing, night and day, controlling her life. She finally hired an executioner to chop off her feet, the amputated feet continued to dance.

{I find myself looking at BST at least twice a day.}


----------



## Anton (Jan 18, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Since I was a paperboy early 1960's collected coins. Back then Buffalo Nickel, Mercury dimes, Standing liberty quarters & walking liberty half were pretty common. Later when gold & silver in the basement started collecting large world silver most from 1700's & 1800's. Then really got into it hunting for rare die strikes with capped bust half & early colonial silver dollars. I have some pretty rare coins. Have books with all the die strikes for half & dollars. When steam press came into coin making in 1830's no more one at a time die strike coins. I stopped collecting when the coins I like went way up in value. Was offered 10X what I paid for a Rarity 6 Overton #106. 1795 flowing Hair half dollar. Now keep premium coins in a safe deposit box. One of my nephews will luck out when I pass away.


Can you be my uncle too?


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 18, 2019)

Over the years I’ve tried out a hundred knives give or take. Always had around 30 or so. 4 years ago started collecting some unicorns. But a couple of years I pulled a forest gump and just stopped running. Still have 20 some with a few unicorns remaining, but thinking I’m never gonna use 5 or 6 of the best what’s the point of keeping these. Eventually I’ll keep around 10 and those will last the duration of my life I’m sure. I’ve tried them all and I know what I like, so occasionally I jump on something interesting. The knives I buy from here on out will be under 300 and will be used- no more chasing unicorns! Will say it’s been an interesting ride.


----------



## Anton (Jan 18, 2019)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Over the years I’ve tried out a hundred knives give or take. Always had around 30 or so. 4 years ago started collecting some unicorns. But a couple of years I pulled a forest gump and just stopped running. Still have 20 some with a few unicorns remaining, but thinking I’m never gonna use 5 or 6 of the best what’s the point of keeping these. Eventually I’ll keep around 10 and those will last the duration of my life I’m sure. I’ve tried them all and I know what I like, so occasionally I jump on something interesting. The knives I buy from here on out will be under 300 and will be used- no more chasing unicorns! Will say it’s been an interesting ride.



Well put - fairly the same for me. 
Sure I miss some gems but finding my 10-20 target number to be great place of lifetime favorites. There are some I still have my eyes on tho


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 18, 2019)

At least really enjoyed looking at screens on E-Bay in late 90's and figuring out die strikes. Got good at it that is what was fun.


----------



## PappaG (Jan 18, 2019)

Ha! I’m ready when you are. You can send a tester knife to see if you like the edge My skills produce and and we can go from there!



larrybard said:


> Wow . . . I think I just met the man of my dreams. (PLEASE don't interpret that the wrong way!) What a potentially perfect symbiotic relationship -- I have lots and lots of knives in need of sharpening, and there's quite a decent chance that at least some might be new to you. Methinks that this could be the beginning of a beautiful [knife-based, postage prepaid] friendship.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 18, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Hey Labor of Love, didn't you go through a flurry of acquiring a boatload of old Gengetsus? Did you keep any, or was it just research?


Yeah, I went through like 8 different ones. Before that I tried 5 different KS gyutos.
I mean that’s a totally normal thing to do though.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 18, 2019)

My personal rule is that my knife kit always has to be able to fit into my knife roll. Otherwise I’m not actively bringing the stuff to work I’m just collecting it.
Naturally I just bought I larger knife bag last month


----------



## Nemo (Jan 18, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Naturally I just bought I larger knife bag last month



Which is of course the sensible solution to this problem


----------



## labor of love (Jan 18, 2019)

Yeah lol! My kit/collection at any moment is a lot smaller than the majority here. I just try a lot of stuff. Usually only have like 8 knives in my roll. Now I’m moving up to 12.


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 18, 2019)

Anton said:


> sure am. But I'm very happy to report that after some serious intervention i've drastically reduced the collection to a very _normal _20-30.
> 
> Frankly, getting kind a bored. There, I said it



Burn the heretic!


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 18, 2019)

labor of love said:


> My personal rule is that my knife kit always has to be able to fit into my knife roll. Otherwise I’m not actively bringing the stuff to work I’m just collecting it.
> Naturally I just bought I larger knife bag last month



Sensible rule. Is this the knife roll you got? I'm sure it holds about 50 knives plus a complete progression of stones.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 18, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Sensible rule. Is this the knife roll you got? I'm sure it holds about 50 knives plus a complete progression of stones.


Lol! I have one of these and you could put between 50 and a 100 knives in one easy! Has some stone pockets as well!


----------



## labor of love (Jan 18, 2019)

Haha! I’m referring to a boldric I snagged from BST a month ago.


----------



## preizzo (Jan 18, 2019)

ashy2classy said:


> I've had 6 Mazakis over the course of a year or so. I only kept 2 and they were all different. ;o) I think Matteo has me beat...
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BsxmbyZhwua/


----------



## preizzo (Jan 18, 2019)

I have a problem.
The feeling of getting a new knife is like a drug. I am addicted to knives. I know a lot of people that loves knives and that make me want to buy more knives. I had to leave a friend chat because of that, I was passing more time talking about knives instead of talking to my wife. It turned in a obsession, many can call it hobby, but for me is not.
Have more than 100 knives and everyday I am planning in sell 50 of them but I end up not doing it.
Only one thing I am sure that the day I will become a father I will certainly keep only 35. That is the promise I did to myself and my future family [emoji128].


----------



## preizzo (Jan 18, 2019)

Lol


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 18, 2019)

preizzo said:


> I have a problem.
> The feeling of getting a new knife is like a drug. I am addicted to knives. I know a lot of people that loves knives and that make me want to buy more knives. I had to leave a friend chat because of that, I was passing more time talking about knives instead of talking to my wife. It turned in a obsession, many can call it hobby, but for me is not.
> Have more than 100 knives and everyday I am planning in sell 50 of them but I end up not doing it.
> Only one thing I am sure that the day I will become a father I will certainly keep only 35. That is the promise I did to myself and my future family [emoji128].


----------



## labor of love (Jan 18, 2019)

So @preizzo uhh....what uhh knives are you thinking about selling?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 18, 2019)

Here comes the vultures. I can already start to see them circling. Run Preizzo, RUN


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 18, 2019)

LucasFur said:


> Basically what I'm saying is 5-10 lifetimes worth of knives is where it may be too much.


That's a good rule.



And since I apparently think 50 or so knives is a lifetime's worth, that means I should stop somewhere between 250 and 500.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 19, 2019)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Here comes the vultures. I can already start to see them circling. Run Preizzo, RUN


We are not vultures we are just trying to help


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 19, 2019)

preizzo said:


> I have a problem.
> The feeling of getting a new knife is like a drug. I am addicted to knives. I know a lot of people that loves knives and that make me want to buy more knives. I had to leave a friend chat because of that, I was passing more time talking about knives instead of talking to my wife. It turned in a obsession, many can call it hobby, but for me is not.
> Have more than 100 knives and everyday I am planning in sell 50 of them but I end up not doing it.
> Only one thing I am sure that the day I will become a father I will certainly keep only 35. That is the promise I did to myself and my future family [emoji128].



Man, when I became a father the whole knife buying addiction graduated to a different level.... I’d say it jumped three levels at once.

Good luck lol


----------



## preizzo (Jan 19, 2019)

alterwisser said:


> Man, when I became a father the whole knife biting addiction graduated to a different level.... I’d say it jumped three levels at once.
> 
> Good luck lol


 Omg


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 19, 2019)

alterwisser said:


> Man, when I became a father the whole knife buying addiction graduated to a different level.... I’d say it jumped three levels at once.
> 
> Good luck lol



*Same*


----------



## QCDawg (Jan 19, 2019)

panda said:


> There's always pocket knives..


I’m awful there too. Spyderco issues

52100 military
Super blue caly
Super blue manbug
H1 serrated Tasman salt
M4 air
ZDP dragonfly
H1 serrated dragonfly
Mantra 3 flipper


----------



## Xenif (Jan 19, 2019)

alterwisser said:


> Man, when I became a father the whole knife buying addiction graduated to a different level.... I’d say it jumped three levels at once.
> 
> Good luck lol


I only started because I became a stay at home dad and yeah good luck Prezzio, I think the "sickness" takes on a whole new level once you have kids


----------



## Jon-cal (Jan 19, 2019)

alterwisser said:


> Man, when I became a father the whole knife buying addiction graduated to a different level.... I’d say it jumped three levels at once.
> 
> Good luck lol



Absolutely this. For me it started with guitars and when that got out of hand switched to knives. Must be a distraction or something


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 19, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Yeah, I went through like 8 different ones. Before that I tried 5 different KS gyutos.
> I mean that’s a totally normal thing to do though.



Why do you do it? Honest question.

Are the KS and Gengetsu two knives that particularly rock your boat and have you kept the best of the best of the best? And, if so, are they a part of your knife roll and if not, why not?

Labor, you're in a unique position in that, not many people I know of have the opportunity to test a bunch the same knives—except for maybe Ashy2Classy and his six Mazakis or Preizzo and his giant herd of unused unicorns collecting dust.

Valuable info you have, would love to know which KS and Gengetsu beat out the rest and why. What's your current fancy with knives?


----------



## preizzo (Jan 19, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Why do you do it? Honest question.
> 
> Are the KS and Gengetsu two knives that particularly rock your boat and have you kept the best of the best of the best? And, if so, are they a part of your knife roll and if not, why not?
> 
> ...


Always using all of my knives. [emoji6][emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 19, 2019)

Jon-cal said:


> Absolutely this. For me it started with guitars and when that got out of hand switched to knives. Must be a distraction or something


Jon, what guitars did you have? I was into international sourcing for vintage guitars, amps and tubes up to about 8 years ago before everything fell to ****.


----------



## Jon-cal (Jan 19, 2019)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Jon, what guitars did you have? I was into international sourcing for vintage guitars, amps and tubes up to about 8 years ago before everything fell to ****.



I’ve resisted vintage stuff, but only because the prices are so crazy these days. I’ve bought and sold dozens over the years but the collection has sort of settled on a few nice USA made examples of the major players: PRS (McCarty and Floyd Cu 24), Fender (strat and tele), Gibson (LP and ES-335). It’s strange, I was buying and selling like mad but once I got those the collection sort of seems complete to me now and I lost the bug. I doubt I’ll ever sell those ones. I have a few other acoustics, a bass and a 7 string for noodling around on that I’m not too attached to though. I would’ve saved myself a lot of hassle if I just bought the good stuff to begin with, but where’s the fun in that I guess. 

I see my knife collecting following a similar trajectory as I find out what I like.


----------



## deleon (Jan 19, 2019)

kdeleon said:


> You would think. But then they would have to be just the right strength or they may be too hard to remove or serve no purpose. It’s not like a magnetic strip on the wall where you can roll the knives off. It seems like there won’t be enough room.


Actually, it works quite well, it's made from existing commercial magnetic blocks, all fastened to a maple cutting board. I'll get a pic of it loaded when I get to the computer again


----------



## labor of love (Jan 19, 2019)

Just kidding ofcourse.


DitmasPork said:


> Why do you do it? Honest question.
> 
> Are the KS and Gengetsu two knives that particularly rock your boat and have you kept the best of the best of the best? And, if so, are they a part of your knife roll and if not, why not?
> 
> ...


im still chasing the gengetsu I bought back in 2012ish. Still looking for it. Anybody got an old school gengetsu they want to let go of?
With regards to the KS, I bought a bunch to see if their was variance but their isn’t. All new batches look exactly the same.
I like Kaeru more than the KS, but I still haven’t tried a swed stainless version so I’m considering checking one out. They can be had for $350 if you know where to look.
Just received a Yoshikane sld and Kippington laser. They’re both a lotta fun to use.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 19, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Just kidding ofcourse.
> 
> im still chasing the gengetsu I bought back in 2012ish. Still looking for it. Anybody got an old school gengetsu they want to let go of?
> With regards to the KS, I bought a bunch to see if their was variance but their isn’t. All new batches look exactly the same.
> ...



Post a pic of your Kip laser, very curious, more familiar with his pony and horse. I’ve never owned a laser, closest I’ve gotten was a Kono Fuji, which I sold. Have wanted a laser recently, maybe an Ikkanshi Tadatsuna if I can find one or a Ginga. Do you use the Kip laser for work, or prefer more mid weight knives on the job?


----------



## Nemo (Jan 19, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Just received a Yoshikane sld and Kippington laser. They’re both a lotta fun to use.



Keen to know what you tnink of the Kip laser. Mine is very thin behind the edge, less so at the heel end of the spine but with an extreme taper. Performs sort of like Akebono but thinner behind the edge and more taper (so more laser- like in the distal half). Noted that the grind is concave, wheras Akebono is convex.

Is your Yoshi the thin version or the workhorse version?


----------



## labor of love (Jan 19, 2019)

Sure, here they are together. The Kippington is 52100


----------



## labor of love (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## labor of love (Jan 19, 2019)

Pine handle w g10 ferrule. It’s really nice.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 19, 2019)

Nemo said:


> Keen to know what you tnink of the Kip laser. Mine is very thin behind the edge, less so at the heel end of the spine but with an extreme taper. Performs sort of like Akebono but thinner behind the edge and more taper (so more laser- like in the distal half). Noted that the grind is concave, wheras Akebono is convex.
> 
> Is your Yoshi the thin version or the workhorse version?


I wasn’t aware that they’re 2 versions of the yoshi sld. You’re referring to the suminagashi line right?
The vendor told me that wa and western were exact same blades but I was skeptical.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 19, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I wasn’t aware that they’re 2 versions of the yoshi sld. You’re referring to the suminagashi line right?
> The vendor told me that wa and western were exact same blades but I was skeptical.


Sorry, my mistake. I read it as skd rather than sld.


----------



## panda (Jan 19, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Post a pic of your Kip laser, very curious, more familiar with his pony and horse. I’ve never owned a laser, closest I’ve gotten was a Kono Fuji, which I sold. Have wanted a laser recently, maybe an Ikkanshi Tadatsuna if I can find one or a Ginga. Do you use the Kip laser for work, or prefer more mid weight knives on the job?


Try to find a hiromoto bolsterless honyaki, this thing is awesome after you tweak it.


----------



## panda (Jan 19, 2019)

labor of love said:


> View attachment 47151
> 
> Pine handle w g10 ferrule. It’s really nice.


Best looking custom handle if you ask me!!


----------



## crockerculinary (Jan 19, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> When does J-knife collecting become a sickness?



<~Way back there


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 19, 2019)

panda said:


> Try to find a hiromoto bolsterless honyaki, this thing is awesome after you tweak it.



Do you mean these? 
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bsr_BozhoVy/


----------



## parbaked (Jan 19, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Do you mean these?



Those have bolsters...the metal support at tip of the handle
Bolsterless is like this:


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 19, 2019)

labor of love said:


> View attachment 47146
> 
> Sure, here they are together. The Kippington is 52100



Dude these look amazing! Let me know if you wanna let the Yoshi go, I'd like to compare it to the Takamura Uchigumo. Can't wait until Kip makes it to me on his list. I'm really exited to try one of these things.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 19, 2019)

labor of love said:


> "The Kippington is 52100"



Currious what you think of his 52100 as compared to his 1095 or W2 and to Marko 52100. The knife looks great. Is it left biased, from the choil shot it looks pretty symmetrical.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 19, 2019)

It’s pretty symmetrical.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 19, 2019)

ashy2classy said:


> Dude these look amazing! Let me know if you wanna let the Yoshi go, I'd like to compare it to the Takamura Uchigumo. Can't wait until Kip makes it to me on his list. I'm really exited to try one of these things.


Thanks!
We might have to work out a borrowing situation. I wanna test out an uchi.


----------



## panda (Jan 19, 2019)

parbaked knows what's up

@ditmas, the bolster version looks a bit fatter, not laserish like the cheaper one with zero f&f (and yet the handle is sweet)


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 19, 2019)

When does J-knife collecting become a sickness? 

After you buy your first knife.


----------



## Michi (Jan 20, 2019)

When does J-knife collecting become a sickness?

When you watch some guy on YouTube sharpening a knife for a whole hour without saying a single word, and you find that interesting.


----------



## Jon-cal (Jan 20, 2019)

Michi said:


> When does J-knife collecting become a sickness?
> 
> When you watch some guy on YouTube sharpening a knife for a whole hour without saying a single word, and you find that interesting.



Oh no... confirmed


----------



## panda (Jan 20, 2019)

Michi said:


> When does J-knife collecting become a sickness?
> 
> When you watch some guy on YouTube sharpening a knife for a whole hour without saying a single word, and you find that interesting.


Lol. I can barely stand a half hour session on my own knives.


----------



## Michi (Jan 20, 2019)

panda said:


> Lol. I can barely stand a half hour session on my own knives.


There is still hope for you yet, then


----------



## JoBone (Jan 20, 2019)

For those who wish to be cured of this illness, sell your best knives at dirt cheap prices...

I’ll volunteer to help with this


----------



## Michi (Jan 20, 2019)

JoBone said:


> I’ll volunteer to help with this


Awesome, thank you! Exactly which knives at dirt-cheap prices do you have to sell?


----------



## Xenif (Jan 20, 2019)

The sickness is real, when the thread discussing the sickness becomes a WTB thread of epic proportions [emoji55]


----------



## Michi (Jan 20, 2019)

When does J-knife collecting become a sickness?

When you make a half-hour video of yourself sharpening a knife. When you then watch it five times in a row to make sure it's right. When you then watch it again the next day, five times in a row, to make sure it's _still_ right. When you then finally post it, thinking to yourself "man, that's the best damn bitchin' sharpening video anyone's ever made…"


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 20, 2019)

Xenif said:


> The sickness is real, when the thread discussing the sickness becomes a WTB thread of epic proportions [emoji55]



Winner winner, chicken dinner


----------



## ThinMan (Jan 20, 2019)

When you start reading KKF.


----------



## akafat (Jan 21, 2019)

I feel the same, love of J knives is inevitable. But the serious issue for me is I don't want to sell any of them. They are like my babies, really difficult to let them go. And now I'm also into the rabbit hole of kiridashi. 

Good news is I'm not so crazy about Jnats, a set of synthetic and a couple of Jnats, meet all my needs, for now.


----------



## deleon (Jan 21, 2019)

kdeleon said:


> How does this look with knives loaded. I'm having a hard time imagining them not all being loose and moving around.


This is an old picture, it has been modified since to add more knives along the sides. This belongs to a friend of mine, he had a bunch of loose blocks, decided to put them together.


----------



## Michi (Jan 21, 2019)

deleon said:


> This is an old picture, it has been modified since to add more knives along the sides.


Speechless…


----------



## Andrew (Jan 21, 2019)

Is your friend married?

He has a much more tolerant wife that I do!


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 21, 2019)

deleon said:


> This is an old picture, it has been modified since to add more knives along the sides. This belongs to a friend of mine, he had a bunch of loose blocks, decided to put them together.



VERY IMPRESSIVE! Is this the center attraction of a carnivorous supper party where everyone picks a knife to use? In the front row, is the TF standing on its tip?


----------



## deleon (Jan 21, 2019)

Andrew said:


> Is your friend married?
> He has a much more tolerant wife that I do!



LOL! He is! And she is very tolerant, she also enjoys working with the knives.



DitmasPork said:


> VERY IMPRESSIVE! Is this the center attraction of a carnivorous supper party where everyone picks a knife to use? In the front row, is the TF standing on its tip?



Love the party idea, I'll have to mention that to him. He said the TF and the Carter tips clear the board but they are very close. The handle stops them just short of the bottom. Says the top slots on each side will accommodate 270mm, the slots get smaller as they go lower, but the second from top will take 210's.


----------



## kdeleon (Jan 21, 2019)

deleon said:


> This is an old picture, it has been modified since to add more knives along the sides. This belongs to a friend of mine, he had a bunch of loose blocks, decided to put them together.



Very cool. Thanks for sharing. I like that it doesn’t have fixed sized slots like a standard block.


----------



## krx927 (Jan 21, 2019)

preizzo said:


> I have a problem.
> The feeling of getting a new knife is like a drug. I am addicted to knives. I know a lot of people that loves knives and that make me want to buy more knives. I had to leave a friend chat because of that, I was passing more time talking about knives instead of talking to my wife. It turned in a obsession, many can call it hobby, but for me is not.
> Have more than 100 knives and everyday I am planning in sell 50 of them but I end up not doing it.
> Only one thing I am sure that the day I will become a father I will certainly keep only 35. That is the promise I did to myself and my future family [emoji128].



Wrong! You need to put 65 away that you will later give to kids. Btw nakiris are great kids knives!


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 21, 2019)

krx927 said:


> Wrong! You need to put 65 away that you will later give to kids. Btw nakiris are great kids knives!



Here's an impressive kid's knife!
https://www.instagram.com/p/BsCUV0mh-ss/


----------



## Xenif (Jan 21, 2019)

krx927 said:


> Wrong! You need to put 65 away that you will later give to kids. Btw nakiris are great kids knives!


I totally agree!


----------



## tgfencer (Jan 21, 2019)

He makes those nakiri look huge!


----------



## Davidh (Jan 21, 2019)

deleon said:


> This is an old picture, it has been modified since to add more knives along the sides. This belongs to a friend of mine, he had a bunch of loose blocks, decided to put them together.


We need a side shot of that cool knife block.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 22, 2019)

It definitely makes for a very impressive display! There is something very violent/aggressive about the look to me.


----------



## mhpr262 (Jan 22, 2019)

YG420 said:


> I knew i had a problem when i had 3 of the same knife



LOL, yeah, I know that feel. Proud owner of three 9'' Wüsthof Classics here(along with about 60 other chef knives). Bought the first one used, then bought a new one because I just wanted to have a knife that was "virgin", then bought another one used because the price was too good to pass up. Same with RC cars, RC planes, fountain pens and watches. Thankfully my obsessions usually dont last too long and are counterbalanced by my stingyness.


----------



## Froztitanz (Jan 22, 2019)

deleon said:


> This is an old picture, it has been modified since to add more knives along the sides. This belongs to a friend of mine, he had a bunch of loose blocks, decided to put them together.


My wife would probably kill me if I had that many knives... That being said, she does appreciate my knives, but not the general care and maintenance that go with them. Thankfully, she wipes the carbons down after use.


----------



## deleon (Jan 22, 2019)

Davidh said:


> We need a side shot of that cool knife block.


These are old, there have been some modifications, I'll see if he has or can take an updated pic.


----------



## Davidh (Jan 22, 2019)

deleon said:


> These are old, there have been some modifications, I'll see if he has or can take an updated pic.


Awesome pics thanks. Very cool block


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 22, 2019)

deleon said:


> This is an old picture, it has been modified since to add more knives along the sides. This belongs to a friend of mine, he had a bunch of loose blocks, decided to put them together.


That's a nice start. He needs more Harners though.


----------



## Casaluz (Jan 22, 2019)

deleon said:


> This is an old picture, it has been modified since to add more knives along the sides. This belongs to a friend of mine, he had a bunch of loose blocks, decided to put them together.


U
When you see a picture like this and recognize the knives and makers from the handles...


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 24, 2019)

I normally keep just a few knives in the kitchen drawer that's designated for my personal knives. Should have a sign that reads "Kapu!"—Hawaiian for "Keep out!" or "Forbidden!" In it at any given time are two or three gyutos, a couple of pettys, misc. stuff like moribashi chopsticks and tweezers. Since I buy knives with PayPal, my wife didn't have an idea as to the amount of knives I owned until one day when she was dusting off the flat files! She thinks it's excessive, but honestly, compared to a lot of KKFers, my collection seems quite humble. Some people I know are obsessed with cars or cameras or watches or stereo equipment—it's kitchen knives and cookware that excites me and occupies my desires when I have extra money on hand.

This is an older photo, so now some knives are double parked.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 24, 2019)

Nice Kit Ditmas! Just remind your wife that all that lovely food she enjoys comes from these knives. That there is no way ;-), of making such delicious food without them. How can she argue with that.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 24, 2019)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Nice Kit Ditmas! Just remind your wife that all that lovely food she enjoys comes from these knives. That there is no way ;-), of making such delicious food without them. How can she argue with that.



Will try that! The communal knives in our kitchen are a 8 inch Wustof, 8 inch Mercer, two Sabs and a Mac Pro petty that's often found dangerously lurking in mixing bowls submerged in soupy water or sitting point up (or down) in the metal cutlery caddy (drainer).


----------



## Ruso (Jan 24, 2019)

You guys are all sick, sorry!


----------



## Michi (Jan 24, 2019)

Ruso said:


> You guys are all sick, sorry!


What? Some people are sick?! Who? Where?


----------



## Nemo (Jan 24, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> The communal knives in our kitchen are a 8 inch Wustof, 8 inch Mercer, two Sabs and a Mac Pro petty that's often found dangerously lurking in mixing bowls submerged in soupy water or sitting point up (or down) in the metal cutlery caddy (drainer).


The communal knives in my house are from a Mundial block. My wife sometimes complains that they are too sharp.

I often find them submerged in the sink amongst cutlery and crockery. I'm not sure if this is in an effort to fix the sharpness problem [emoji15]


----------



## CoteRotie (Jan 24, 2019)

Nemo said:


> The communal knives in my house are from a Mundial block. My wife sometimes complains that they are too sharp.
> 
> I often find them submerged in the sink amongst cutlery and crockery. I'm not sure if this is in an effort to fix the sharpness problem [emoji15]


Just get one of those glass cutting boards


----------



## Dhoff (Jan 25, 2019)

deleon said:


> This is an old picture, it has been modified since to add more knives along the sides. This belongs to a friend of mine, he had a bunch of loose blocks, decided to put them together.



You wouldn thappen to know what the four knives in the front are? Especially the two to the right are beauties


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 25, 2019)

Dhoff said:


> You wouldn thappen to know what the four knives in the front are? Especially the two to the right are beauties



From left to right 

Carter
Carter Muteki
Carter Muteki (i assume)
TF (Fujiwara)


----------



## Froztitanz (Jan 25, 2019)

Also, where did you get the boards? They look gorgeous.


----------



## Dhoff (Jan 25, 2019)

Thank you very much. Teruyasu Fujiwara seems to be very beautiful and functional knives


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 25, 2019)

Dhoff said:


> Thank you very much. Teruyasu Fujiwara seems to be very beautiful and functional knives



If you manage to snag a good one, sure ...


----------



## deleon (Jan 25, 2019)

alterwisser said:


> From left to right
> 
> Carter
> Carter Muteki
> ...



Real Close .......
Carter IP
Carter Muteki
Carter Perfect Kitchen
TF (Fujiwara)


----------



## deleon (Jan 25, 2019)

Froztitanz said:


> Also, where did you get the boards? They look gorgeous.


The base is a generic maple cutting board, the center boards are from Amazon, he thinks they were Mercer? The side boards are from here, https://www.cuttingboard.com/artelegno-venezia-magnetic-knife-block/


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 25, 2019)

deleon said:


> Real Close .......
> Carter IP
> Carter Muteki
> Carter Perfect Kitchen
> TF (Fujiwara)



I love the Carter IP.... handle looks super rad!


----------



## Froztitanz (Jan 25, 2019)

deleon said:


> The base is a generic maple cutting board, the center boards are from Amazon, he thinks they were Mercer? The side boards are from here, https://www.cuttingboard.com/artelegno-venezia-magnetic-knife-block/



The side boards looks amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hbeernink (Feb 7, 2019)

well before this point, I think.

https://imgur.com/9FVNxlo


----------



## ewebb10 (Feb 7, 2019)

Anyone ever make the mistake of getting the calculator out and totaling the cash you have tied up in your collection? I did last weekend, it wasn't pretty.


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 7, 2019)

Hbeernink said:


> well before this point, I think.
> 
> https://imgur.com/9FVNxlo


Love the burnt chestnut on your KS! When I got my first J-knife, I was convinced that all I needed was a gyuto, a petty and a bread knife.


----------



## Hbeernink (Feb 7, 2019)

ewebb10 said:


> Anyone ever make the mistake of getting the calculator out and totaling the cash you have tied up in your collection? I did last weekend, it wasn't pretty.



love that KS. it's a 270, feels a bit bigger. picked it up on the forum a few years back and have cleaned it up a bit. 

I keep thinking I'll do a massive sell-off and get down to what I routinely use. but then I buy a few more....


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Feb 7, 2019)

ewebb10 said:


> Anyone ever make the mistake of getting the calculator out and totaling the cash you have tied up in your collection? I did last weekend, it wasn't pretty.



Yes, when I had to increase my renter’s insurance coverage because of my knives


----------



## ThinMan (Feb 7, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Love the burnt chestnut on your KS! When I got my first J-knife, I was convinced that all I needed was a gyuto, a petty and a bread knife.



Oh, crap, I need a bread knife!


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 7, 2019)

ThinMan said:


> Oh, crap, I need a bread knife!


I have a Mac Superior bread knife that I'm quite happy with—think it was around $85. 

Of all the types of knives I have, the bread knife is probably the one I could do without, not essential to me. I'll often just use my gyuto to slice bread and cakes.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Feb 7, 2019)

Hbeernink said:


> well before this point, I think.
> 
> https://imgur.com/9FVNxlo


Ha Ha! My collection grew to that size, then I had an intervention with myself! I’m down to half that now. Of those, I only really use half of them. Time for another intervention! Lol!


----------



## changy915 (Feb 7, 2019)

ewebb10 said:


> Anyone ever make the mistake of getting the calculator out and totaling the cash you have tied up in your collection? I did last weekend, it wasn't pretty.


Perfect use of words though. It's only tied up because when I get tired of it I'll just sell it and get what I paid back. It sounds like a lot of money but is actually free. At least that's what I tell my gf, I don't think she's buying it anymore.


----------



## Elliot (Feb 7, 2019)

Sickness is an interesting word choice. I think it's addicting. I think it can easily move into what one may deem "unhealthy." From refreshing the JNS website every two seconds for a shot at the Kato Workhorse to exchanging messages with someone who as a line on a Shig Kitaeji that will cost more than two months of car payments, it can surely become a big part of your life rather quick. 

I don't say this negatively, as I do all these things and more. But -- whatever "negative" this hobby has done (think $2k honyaki and a collection of Japanese natural stones that could be sold for a down payment on a luxury car), it brings a ton of joy and light. At least into my life. A bit sappy, but I figured why not.

For reference, I am attaching the current family photo. Almost all of this has been acquired in less than six months and there are about a half a dozen more middle of the road knives missing (Takeda AS, Hattori Forum, for example).

Not pictured, but already paid for and en route:

- TF Denka 240mm
- Togashi honyaki Aogami 1 "The James" 240mm
- Kato Workhorse 240mm
- Hiromoto honyaki 240mm
- Raquin Gyuto 255mm
- Raquin Suji 360mm (monster)

Closing in on a couple others.

OK, maybe I'm sick


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Feb 7, 2019)

egolan said:


> Sickness is an interesting word choice. I think it's addicting. I think it can easily move into what one may deem "unhealthy." From refreshing the JNS website every two seconds for a shot at the Kato Workhorse to exchanging messages with someone who as a line on a Shig Kitaeji that will cost more than two months of car payments, it can surely become a big part of your life rather quick.
> 
> I don't say this negatively, as I do all these things and more. But -- whatever "negative" this hobby has done (think $2k honyaki and a collection of Japanese natural stones that could be sold for a down payment on a luxury car), it brings a ton of joy and light. At least into my life. A bit sappy, but I figured why not.
> 
> ...




Lol! Certifiably sick! Many of us have been there. Some make it out, others never do.


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 7, 2019)

egolan said:


> Sickness is an interesting word choice. I think it's addicting. I think it can easily move into what one may deem "unhealthy." From refreshing the JNS website every two seconds for a shot at the Kato Workhorse to exchanging messages with someone who as a line on a Shig Kitaeji that will cost more than two months of car payments, it can surely become a big part of your life rather quick.
> 
> I don't say this negatively, as I do all these things and more. But -- whatever "negative" this hobby has done (think $2k honyaki and a collection of Japanese natural stones that could be sold for a down payment on a luxury car), it brings a ton of joy and light. At least into my life. A bit sappy, but I figured why not.
> 
> ...



Sickness or addiction? Hmmm. BTW, gorgeous knives you got.

Gotta question for you. Would you be able to last six months without using or looking at any of the knives from your collection—and during that time all you could use were Western knives in the sub-$100 range? Maybe use a perfectly functional Misen knife set for six months?


----------



## Elliot (Feb 7, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Sickness or addiction? Hmmm. BTW, gorgeous knives you got.
> 
> Gotta question for you. Would you be able to last six months without using or looking at any of the knives from your collection—and during that time all you could use were Western knives in the sub-$100 range? Maybe use a perfectly functional Misen knife set for six months?



Thanks for the compliment?

Could I? Sure, without an issue, I think.


----------



## Anton (Feb 7, 2019)

egolan said:


> Sickness is an interesting word choice. I think it's addicting. I think it can easily move into what one may deem "unhealthy." From refreshing the JNS website every two seconds for a shot at the Kato Workhorse to exchanging messages with someone who as a line on a Shig Kitaeji that will cost more than two months of car payments, it can surely become a big part of your life rather quick.
> 
> I don't say this negatively, as I do all these things and more. But -- whatever "negative" this hobby has done (think $2k honyaki and a collection of Japanese natural stones that could be sold for a down payment on a luxury car), it brings a ton of joy and light. At least into my life. A bit sappy, but I figured why not.
> 
> ...


Not a bad start


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 10, 2019)

When you're watching the trailer for a horror movie (Happy Deathday 2U) and try to figure out what kind of knife is slashing out of the darkness.


----------



## Miles (Feb 11, 2019)

A couple years ago I did an inventory. It was an enlightening experience. Lol


----------



## Miles (Feb 11, 2019)

Then when you start making the occasional blade there might be a bit of obsession going on. Just saying.


----------



## cantdecidewhichone (Aug 23, 2021)

Kgp said:


> Seems to me that it's a form of obsessive/compulsive behavior. I've gone through several episodes of this over the years, and just starting to get into kitchen knives.
> 
> I've obsessed and bought high end pool cues, classic cars, shotguns, handguns, stereo equipment, coffee roasting and brewing equipment, bass boats, fishing equipment, and probably a dozen other things long forgotten. When I get into something, I develop an obsession and spend lots of time researching, studying, and buying.
> 
> ...


 

Truer words have not been spoken.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 23, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> My high school was on a hill on the South Shore of Oahu, whenever there was a swell you can see the mist and white water in the distance over the trees—in class my and my buddies would then start scheming on when we'd ditch school! Also got grounded for a month once when there was a hurricane—my mom left a message saying "you are NOT to go surfing during the storm," I couldn't resist, went surfing, got grounded, ...worth it.



Used to like going over the saddle through the pineapple fields coming over the hill first sight
of Haleiwa in the distance. Lines of sets rolling in.


----------



## Jovidah (Aug 23, 2021)

Technically speaking something becomes considered an addiction once it starts negatively impacting other parts of your life. 
When it comes to knives I think another criterium you could use is 'when the knife becomes more important than the food', or you spend more on the knives than on the food itself...

I'm Dutch, so my stingyness keeps me from falling down the rabbit hole too fast...


----------



## rstcso (Aug 23, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> When it comes to knives I think another criterium you could use is 'when the knife becomes more important than the food', or you spend more on the knives than on the food itself...


For me, not _more important_ than the food, but _more focus_ on the food. I'm older and very overweight. My wife and I are fortunate to still have jobs working from home. It was just too convenient for us to order take-out or go through a drive-thru than take the time to prepare a proper, well-balanced, healthy meal. Cooking just wasn't fun for me... until I found the joy of using Japanese knives. Their beauty, functionality, and the knowledge they came the hands of master craftsmen before landing on my Boardsmith cutting board, also beautifully handmade and functional, have given me reason cut cucumbers, slice tomatoes, prepare sashimi (one of the rekindled joys in my life), and even breaking down a case of chickens, thanks to a honesuki.

So far I've lost 50lbs and counting. My wife and I spend time on the weekends preparing foods that can easily be taken out and heated or cooked. No more of this "I'm hungry. What do you want? I don't know, what do you want?" crap. Well, that's not true, but now it's limited to what we have in the house. My grocery store trips are different now. I spend more time in the produce section and look for meats on clearance. We've purchased a chamber vacuum sealer, and either the meats get sealed and frozen immediately, or become part of a meal which can be sealed to be eaten during the week. I realize this may be blasphemous to some, all this frozen-ness, but it's still more healthy than the alternative of getting take-out.

Has it become an addiction? Yes and no. I've quickly reached a point where I have one of each style of Japanese knife I think I want, and using each one. Have I stopped looking? All I can say is I checked the BST when I first woke up to see if someone bought that damn honyaki Elliot is selling. Nope, but I'm hoping it will soon sell (to someone other than me).


----------



## Jovidah (Aug 23, 2021)

rstcso said:


> For me, not _more important_ than the food, but _more focus_ on the food. I'm older and very overweight. My wife and I are fortunate to still have jobs working from home. It was just too convenient for us to order take-out or go through a drive-thru than take the time to prepare a proper, well-balanced, healthy meal. Cooking just wasn't fun for me... until I found the joy of using Japanese knives. Their beauty, functionality, and the knowledge they came the hands of master craftsmen before landing on my Boardsmith cutting board, also beautifully handmade and functional, have given me reason cut cucumbers, slice tomatoes, prepare sashimi (one of the rekindled joys in my life), and even breaking down a case of chickens, thanks to a honesuki.
> 
> So far I've lost 50lbs and counting. My wife and I spend time on the weekends preparing foods that can easily be taken out and heated or cooked. No more of this "I'm hungry. What do you want? I don't know, what do you want?" crap. Well, that's not true, but now it's limited to what we have in the house. My grocery store trips are different now. I spend more time in the produce section and look for meats on clearance. We've purchased a chamber vacuum sealer, and either the meats get sealed and frozen immediately, or become part of a meal which can be sealed to be eaten during the week. I realize this may be blasphemous to some, all this frozen-ness, but it's still more healthy than the alternative of getting take-out.
> 
> Has it become an addiction? Yes and no. I've quickly reached a point where I have one of each style of Japanese knife I think I want, and using each one. Have I stopped looking? All I can say is I checked the BST when I first woke up to see if someone bought that damn honyaki Elliot is selling. Nope, but I'm hoping it will soon sell (to someone other than me).


Nothing wrong with that! This is honestly one of the best examples of the positive effects the whole knife-hobby can have. It's similar-ish for me; I first started getting interested in knives when my health started going down the drain and my intestines for whatever reason lost the ability to sustain itself off my student diet of frozen pizzas and beer. I basically lost the ability to process any premade and processed food overnight. Since I was pretty much condemned to start cooking everything from scratch, better knives were at first a way to make the whole process faster. Later as a bonus I started realizing that good knives also just outright make the whole affair more enjoyable, making cooking as a whole less of a chore and more fun. Fun 'toys' / tools can be a great enabler for healthier eating habbits.


----------



## jacko9 (Aug 23, 2021)

OK - I have to admit I caught the knife sickness. I find that I have too many great knives and not enough food to cut!

It's only my wife and I at home now and with the Pandemic family gatherings are on hold for a while so, the amount of food consumed is small.

That being said I just cut up some Tri-Tip BBQ left over roast with my Shig 240 just to enjoy the cutting experience. Now I have to put it aside to use my Kato Workhorse until it's time for my Kono Fujiyama B#1 Kaiju oh and I forgot where I put my T-F I haven't used it in so long and my Kato KU is still sitting in it's box waiting for a turn!

Yes there are others and I just keep waiting for an opportunity to grab a Jiro. 

I still have a two knife blocks with German knives sharpened to a keen edge gathering dust waiting for one of the kids to stop by and take them off my hands.

Oh yes cutting the rind off watermelon with my Kono Fujiyama 210 Petty is slick (or is it sick?)


----------



## @ftermath (Aug 23, 2021)

I realized it was a sickness when PayPal slapped me with a 5 figure 1099.


----------



## ModRQC (Aug 23, 2021)

I've realized I'm sick a while ago. Made a promise to myself to find a cure.

Will do after buying the next knife. I'm in control.


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 23, 2021)

Addiction....I realize I have more knives than a sane person should own......I have no idea which knives to let go even tho I have more than I can have on the counter with 2 mag blocks and a vertical knife block from the original boardsmith


----------



## ModRQC (Aug 23, 2021)

mc2442 said:


> Addiction....I realize I have more knives than a sane person should own......I have no idea which knives to let go even tho I have more than I can have on the counter with 2 mag blocks and a vertical knife block from the original boardsmith



Denial!

We all think we have too much knives. The problem is we don't have enough.


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 23, 2021)

When you start to select knives to slice cooked proteins based on wanting to build the patina, all relative.......I think that is a problem


----------



## ModRQC (Aug 23, 2021)

mc2442 said:


> When you start to select knives to slice cooked proteins based on wanting to build the patina, all relative.......I think that is a problem



A noble pursuit. Ensuring all knives owned have a consistent patina is a key process to getting new untarnished units to shepperd along the path God intended.


----------



## Delat (Aug 23, 2021)

mc2442 said:


> When you start to select knives to slice cooked proteins based on wanting to build the patina, all relative.......I think that is a problem



That’s not a problem. Those are the rules.


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 24, 2021)

mc2442 said:


> When you start to select knives to slice cooked proteins based on wanting to build the patina, all relative.......I think that is a problem This is the way.


Fixed it up for you.


----------

